# Is it the starter?



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I've been having issues with starting the my beater (97 Escort)
About a month ago I went to start the car and I heard a couple of clicks (probably coming from the solenoid) and that was basically it. I tried it two more times and nothing. Then I tried it again and the car started right up with no issues. For a month I didn't have the problem until I tried starting it again and the same thing happened. Tried a couple of times and nothing then tried it again and it was OK. 

Checked the voltage of the battery 12.6 volts.
The cables are fine and there are no issues with the cable contacts.
When the car is off I tried the headlights, wipers, etc. Everything works well so there is no issue with the battery.
I am assuming it's either the starter or the solenoid. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds like the soleniod. Next time it does it try to test it with a test light on the starter side of the soleniod. should have power with the key in the start possition.


----------

